
Ask HN: Gobot vs. Nerves - sdomino
Has anyone had any experience with either (or both) of these projects to give a quick opinion on which one you liked better any why?<p>I love Golang development, but have recently gotten into Elixir as well and am interested in trying out some IoT stuff, but not sure where to start.<p>Thanks!
======
pmarreck
Nerves is awesome. Go Nerves.

